# hacer leña del árbol caído



## ilargi berria

*hacer leña del árbol caído
*Hola! Alguien sabe traducir esta expresion al italiano? Gracias


----------



## Mikdib13

Ilargi,
E' un'espressione idiomatica quella che hai scritto ? 
Puoi anche spiegare cosa significa ? In questo modo possiamo dirti le espressioni equivalenti in italiano....dal momento che "far legna con l'albero caduto" e' un'espressione che in italiano non esiste...

Mik


----------



## Neuromante

Significa cebarse en alguien que ha tenido problemas y pasa un mal momento.

Sí es una expresión idiomática.


----------



## El tano trucho

Hola a todos los foreros!
Quiero señalar un viejo hilo que quizás resuelve la duda de ilargi berria; lamentablemente, por ser este mi primer post no puedo agregar el link, igualmente si buscan la frase "*Del árbol caído todos hacen leña" *en el foro, encuentran el hilo (sobre la traducción de dicha frase al inglés).

No me resulta que en italiano haya una expresión idiomatica correspondente; de todas formas puede ser que signifique:
approfittare dell'albero caduto (della disgrazia altrui) per far legna da ardere (per trarne profitto).
Igualmente, será mejor escuchar la opinión de hispanohablantes nativos.

Saludos


----------



## JanieJones

*I*o direi semplicemente "approfittare delle disgrazie altrui", dato che non esiste un'espressione idiomatica simile in italiano...


----------



## Mikdib13

JanieJones said:


> io direi semplicemente "approfittare delle disgrazie altrui", dato che non esiste un'espressione idiomatica simile in italiano...



Sottoscrivo 

Mik


----------



## 0scar

No se trata de sacar beneficio de la desgracia del otro.
El significado es el de atacar a quien ya está en situación de debilidad.


----------



## Mikdib13

Ah...allora c'e' un'espressione piuttosto curiosa:

"Sparare sulla croce rossa"

Esempio: se una persona ha subito una qualche disgrazia e io getto acqua sul fuoco facendo dei commenti sarcastici....un'altra persona potrebbe dirmi di non sparare sulla croce rossa. 
Oscar, e' piu' meno quello che dicevi tu...prendersela/accanirsi contro chi ha gia' subito.

Que les parece ?

Mik


----------



## Necsus

Mikdib13 said:


> "Sparare sulla croce rossa"
> Esempio: se una persona ha subito una qualche disgrazia e io getto acqua sul fuoco facendo dei commenti sarcastici....un'altra persona potrebbe dirmi di non sparare sulla croce rossa.
> Oscar, e' piu' meno quello che dicevi tu...prendersela/accanirsi contro chi ha gia' subito.


In realtà il significato di 'sparare sulla Croce Rossa' che io sappia dovrebbe essere più _fare qualcosa di estremamente facile_, "viene usato anche per indicare una facile sopraffazione o addirittura una vittoria scontata" (Scioglilingua).
QUI c'è un thread in I/E.


0scar said:


> No se trata de sacar beneficio de la desgracia del otro.
> El significado es el de atacar a quien ya está en situación de debilidad.


Hmm... mi vengono in mente solo espressioni dialettali, come il colorito modo di dire romano "daje ar povero" (dagli al povero), o gergali, come "metterci il carico da undici" (dal gioco della briscola)...


----------



## 0scar

Después de todo parece que en italiano (y en otros idiomas se dice igual) según lo que encontré en Google.

_Sopra l'albero caduto ognuno corre a far legna
"Ognum corre a far legna / All'albore che il vento in terra getta" (Ariosto, Orlando Furioso)_

_Ad albero che cade, dàgli dàgli_


----------



## JanieJones

Mai sentite queste espessioni...probabilmente esistevano in passato ma poi si sono perse.


----------



## Mikdib13

JanieJones said:


> Mai sentite queste espessioni...probabilmente esistevano in passato ma poi si sono perse.



Condivido il pensiero di Janie...
Oscar...e' come se utlizzassi espressioni spagnole di Cervantes tra le vie della Madrid del ventunesimo secolo.... 
Si puo' citare Ariosto...ma nel contesto giusto...se lo usassi nel parlare quotidiano ti guarderebbero in modo molto strano ... e' tuttavia interessante la corrispondenza che hai trovato 
Per quanto riguarda lo "sparare sulla croce rossa"...mi piacerebbe investigare...credo che per ora sia l'espressione moderna che piu' si avvicini a quella spagnola.

Saluti
Mik


----------



## Neuromante

Mikdib13:Hay cientos de frases hechas, expresiones, modos de hablar... que están tomados de Cervantes. Es uno de los referentes más fuertes de la lengua y muchos aspectos posteriores de la lengua son más antiguos que su forma de hablar, especialmente porque al final se quedan en simples modas pasajeras.

No es como Ariosto, que es "origen" de la lengua italiana y desde ahí se ha ido construyendo.


----------



## 0scar

Recorriendo Google uno encuentra que el refrán está bastante vivo

"...o più sparute componenti cattoliche in altre formazioni politiche, poiché anche per la DC vale sempre il proverbio 'Sopra l'albero caduto ognuno corre a far legna' " (p. 118)..."
"L'IMPEGNO SOCIALE DEI CATTOLICI" 
di Giancarlo Ferretti 
Edizioni Istituto San Gaetano - Vicenza (2003)


----------

